# Never Again!



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey all, I haven't been on or around this site much lately. In fact I think I've posted more on here in the last 2 days then on any other forum... And heres why: My pregnant fiance actually had me convinced I needed to sell the Brute because I didn't need it or ride it enough. Its been rough with me and her the last couple months, but I finally snapped out of it. I came back to looking at all the stuff on here and all I can say is the MUD is coursing through my veins again! I've found more uses for my quad on my 1/8th of an acre than I thought was possible, and have a wheeling trip set up for labor day weekend. Everything I want to do to my quad is going to happen, somehow. Never again will I let someone convince me out of something I believe in!

MIMB is the best!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good deal set her straight lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

enraged350 said:


> Hey all, I haven't been on or around this site much lately. In fact I think I've posted more on here in the last 2 days then on any other forum... And heres why: My pregnant fiance actually had me convinced I needed to sell the Brute because I didn't need it or ride it enough. Its been rough with me and her the last couple months, but I finally snapped out of it. I came back to looking at all the stuff on here and all I can say is the MUD is coursing through my veins again! I've found more uses for my quad on my 1/8th of an acre than I thought was possible, and have a wheeling trip set up for labor day weekend. Everything I want to do to my quad is going to happen, somehow. *Never again will I let someone convince me out of something I believe in!*
> 
> MIMB is the best!


Atta boy!

Know it, Live it, Love it!!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I would trade the chick before the bike, these days the bikes last longer.....


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

I am glad that my better half is as hard core riding as I am..and she will go to the strip club with us...good luck with your life..I have 2 kids,I know the pregnant swings


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just stick to it and keep ur bike i KNOW HOW the other half can be mine is just starting to understand me and my brute.married 4 years and been togeather for 5 and my daughter 2 1/2 step son is 10.Watching the grow up is some thing to see its wonderfull even though it cuts into hobbies you will love your kids (your haveing twins rite) just kidding lol.:bigok:


----------



## Hookem_420 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that plow is handy up there.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Women - Can't live with em, can't shoot em either. 
But you can always rebuild a wore out bike.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm glad I got rid of mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah part of the problem is I don't know if they are pregnant swings, or just a preview for what I have in store for the future... And NO twins! We found out we're having a boy, due Nov 23ish, and I can't wait! I got introduced to tractors, 3-wheelers, atv's, and construction equipment at the age of 4-5, so if he's anything like his father he'll be on a brute by 6, lol. And yeah, it has come REAL close to me ending up with just the truck and brute... but I just keep sticking it out even though everyone says I'm crazy!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't miss mine either. I love my kids, so I guess it was worth it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

2010Bruterider said:


> I don't miss mine either. I love my kids, so I guess it was worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Yeah I love my son but his mother is a different story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IF ya need a break, d/l tapatalk on your iPhone or use the mobile version of the forum on your smart phone.... 

Sneak into the bathroom/garage/shop.. lock the door... and hit up your MIMB brothers! We'll be here for support... lol


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> IF ya need a break, d/l tapatalk on your iPhone or use the mobile version of the forum on your smart phone....
> 
> Sneak into the bathroom/garage/shop.. lock the door... and hit up your MIMB brothers! We'll be here for support... lol


Yeah I just realized there was a mobile site the other day! So when I sneak to my "garage" (AKA the porch atm) I have something to do!


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck brother. I've been married for 14 years come October and have three kids. One thing Ive learned is that no matter what, you have to make time for your self. At times it will be less than others, but you both need "you time" for your sanity.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

The wife knows when I'm in the shop....hey "I'm in the shop" doing what little leisure things I get to enjoy. Brute, Big Bear or building stuff.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> The wife knows when I'm in the shop....hey "I'm in the shop" doing what little leisure things I get to enjoy. Brute, Big Bear or building stuff.


See, mine sees me doing something that doesn't involve her and makes me do something else... or used to anyway


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

_Removed by mods_


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

Besides the brute force the women is the biggest money reducer known to man.... 

GIRLS... Breaking guys dreams since the beginning of time


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol too bad I have money for neither and found out she was hiding the fact she was getting loads of money from a guy she used to work with...


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

enraged350 said:


> Lol too bad I have money for neither and found out she was hiding the fact she was getting loads of money from a guy she used to work with...


 
HAHAH if he wants to give her money all the time send a couple bills with her when she see him..

Buddy of mine use to tease me all the time saying he was going to go see my ol lady when im not there, i told him just pick a bill and pay...


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

contractor09 said:


> HAHAH if he wants to give her money all the time send a couple bills with her when she see him..
> 
> Buddy of mine use to tease me all the time saying he was going to go see my ol lady when im not there, i told him just pick a bill and pay...


Lol, yeah... I have a bill and it just so happens to be the same amount as a new set of rims and 27in Executioners!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

enraged350 said:


> Lol too bad I have money for neither and found out she was hiding the fact she was getting loads of money from a guy she used to work with...


...and what was he getting in return..?:thinking::34:Sorry...couldn't help it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

jlgil73 said:


> Good luck brother. I've been married for 14 years come October and have three kids. One thing Ive learned is that no matter what, you have to make time for your self. At times it will be less than others, but you both need "you time" for your sanity.


Well said! Kudos


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy crap. No wonder I can't find anyone. They're all getting poisoned thought by guys like you


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> ...and what was he getting in return..?:thinking::34:Sorry...couldn't help it.


Oh no need to apologize... I thought that 30 seconds after I figured it out... but nothing happened supposedly... idk what to believe anymore... hence the problems...


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Big D said:


> Holy crap. No wonder I can't find anyone. They're all getting poisoned thought by guys like you


Lol usually im a complete gentleman... But some women just have the ability to bring out the worst in me :-(


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oops, let me clarify, I didn't mean you specifically, sorry...I meant the all the guys who replied. They all seem to have the same thoughts about women and relationships. Geez once bitten, eh?

Ready for some input from the feminine...um...female side of the fence?

I hate when people blame hormones for how a woman is acting, but if she's pregnant it could be legit.

Since you said "pregnant" and "fiance" in the same sentence, she's probably looking at the future. She's probably wondering if you're going to spend all your time playing with the quad while she has to play mommy at home alone. She may also be worried about all the money that goes into these darn toys.

The scariest thing you said was that she thinks you never ride it anyway. What's with that?


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

Big D said:


> Oops, let me clarify, I didn't mean you specifically, sorry...I meant the all the guys who replied. They all seem to have the same thoughts about women and relationships. Geez once bitten, eh?
> 
> Ready for some input from the feminine...um...female side of the fence?
> 
> ...


 My now ex-wife.... she cheated on my and got pregnet while i was overseas..... so there is a big trust issue


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

enraged350 said:


> Lol, yeah... I have a bill and it just so happens to be the same amount as a new set of rims and 27in Executioners!


You dont want Executioners.... i had them they are some ruff riding tires.. i had a set of 26"s on my old honda.. i hated them..


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Big D said:


> Oops, let me clarify, I didn't mean you specifically, sorry...I meant the all the guys who replied. They all seem to have the same thoughts about women and relationships. Geez once bitten, eh?
> 
> Ready for some input from the feminine...um...female side of the fence?
> 
> ...


Well you see... The problem isn't so much that I spend all my time with the quad... I spend all my time at work. She doesn't work. She spends all day doing nothing or sitting at a pool or getting money from some other guy. THEN expects me to help around the house when I get home...

And as far as not riding... well I don't have many places to ride around here...


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

contractor09 said:


> My now ex-wife.... she cheated on my and got pregnet while i was overseas..... so there is a big trust issue


Dude... I don't know what I would've done. I blew a gasket just thinking what MIGHT have happened... 

As far as the tires I hoped they were better then that.. I need something for mud/trails and plowing snow on asphalt.


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

enraged350 said:


> Dude... I don't know what I would've done. I blew a gasket just thinking what MIGHT have happened...
> 
> As far as the tires I hoped they were better then that.. I need something for mud/trails and plowing snow on asphalt.


they wouldnt send me home...... they knew what would have happened the first time i saw her... so thank god...

you might like them.... i didnt. but we do alot of creek riding around here


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

contractor09 said:


> they wouldnt send me home...... they knew what would have happened the first time i saw her... so thank god...
> 
> you might like them.... i didnt. but we do alot of creek riding around here


Yeah that may have been for the best. Mine was smart enough to stay away for 3 days or so after lying to my face for over an hour when I already knew the truth...

And yeah I find myself in a lot of creeks when I go out. What would u suggest for mud/creeks and plowing?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> ...and what was he getting in return..?:thinking::34:Sorry...couldn't help it.


 Beat me too it.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

enraged350 said:


> Well you see... The problem isn't so much that I spend all my time with the quad... I spend all my time at work. She doesn't work. She spends all day doing nothing or sitting at a pool or getting money from some other guy. THEN expects me to help around the house when I get home...
> 
> And as far as not riding... well I don't have many places to ride around here...


"I'd trade for a newer model"


----------



## Hookem_420 (Jul 16, 2011)

enraged350 said:


> after lying to my face for over an hour when I already knew the truth...


:261: Getting money from a guy, lying to you about it, sounds like she's just warming up. Tread Carefully


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> "I'd trade for a newer model"


What's irritating, is when you posted this we were STILL up fighting about everything. Appearantly there's something wrong with working nine hours a day six days a week and being tired all the time.. who knew?!

However I was informed everything is my fault and me not getting along with her sister hurts us so there's really nothing left...


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

enraged350 said:


> Yeah that may have been for the best. Mine was smart enough to stay away for 3 days or so after lying to my face for over an hour when I already knew the truth...
> 
> And yeah I find myself in a lot of creeks when I go out. What would u suggest for mud/creeks and plowing?


We run the mud lites and the outlaw msts


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

The guy I ride with had outlaws and plows with them. I think they're an awesome tire but they are expensive...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

enraged350 said:


> What's irritating, is when you posted this we were STILL up fighting about everything. Appearantly there's something wrong with working nine hours a day six days a week and being tired all the time.. who knew?!
> 
> However I was informed everything is my fault and me not getting along with her sister hurts us so there's really nothing left...


I'm sorry for what I said. When I first commented, I thought you were just mad because she wanted you to sell you quad. It sounds like you have a lot of underlying issues. My Heart goes out to you. You have a very difficult decision to make. Good luck.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Big D said:


> I'm sorry for what I said. When I first commented, I thought you were just mad because she wanted you to sell you quad. It sounds like you have a lot of underlying issues. My Heart goes out to you. You have a very difficult decision to make. Good luck.


Thank you.. and yeah this is prolly the hardest thing I've gone through and kinda needed some support. So thank you all!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Your Mud Brothers (and Sisters) are here for ya!!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I feel ya brother. I am in the same boat as contractor....happened to me twice over seas actually...Once in 2003 and again in 2007. Luckily I wasnt married the first time. Second one cost me 100k.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

ThaMule said:


> I feel ya brother. I am in the same boat as contractor....happened to me twice over seas actually...Once in 2003 and again in 2007. Luckily I wasnt married the first time. Second one cost me 100k.


The one time I'm glad I don't have money... I got nothing to lose. I wouldve gone ballistic im sure....


----------



## Hookem_420 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just remember the kid; getting out now will definitely be easier than after marriage.
Good Luck


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Man I feel for ya.... There are red flags all over the place with this chick. Be a man... she'll either grow up or leave ya sooner or later. Just remind her that the Brute was there before her and will still be there after she's gone and you don't have to worry about it taking "money " from another dude behind your back. Look out for yourself with this one man. She may act ready to "play house " but she's nowhere close to being ready for the Big show. There's plenty of good women out there that actually knows what the game plan is. BUT MORE IMPORTANT THAN ALL OF THAT..... Be a daddy to your child. You may have to deal with her for the next 18 years but you don't have to live with her.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

enraged350 said:


> after lying to my face for over an hour when I already knew the truth...
> 
> 
> Ya, Because of this statement here I would keep my eyes and ears open. That is a tell tale sign. Trust me on this one! There is more. Just keep your cool if more comes out cause it aint worth it. Remember the kid! Good Luck!


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Stogi said:


> Man I feel for ya.... There are red flags all over the place with this chick. Be a man... she'll either grow up or leave ya sooner or later. Just reminder her that the Brute was there before her and will still be there after she's gone and you don't have to worry about it taking "money " from another dude behind your back. Look out for yourself with this one man. She may act ready to "play house " but she's nowhere close to being ready for the Big show. There's plenty of good women out there that actually knows what the game plan is. BUT MORE IMPORTANT THAN ALL OF THAT..... Be a daddy to your child. You may have to deal with her for the next 18 years but you don't have to live with her.


Yeah unfortunately I see all the red flags, but I seem to have lost my sight to see the big picture. But no matter what I will be a father to my child... and for some reason I really hope it will be as a team with her. Maybe I am dumber then I thought...


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

enraged350 said:


> Yeah unfortunately I see all the red flags, but I seem to have lost my sight to see the big picture. But no matter what I will be a father to my child... and for some reason I really hope it will be as a team with her. Maybe I am dumber then I thought...



All the stuff about how much you work and getting rid of the brute can be dealt with tactfully . As a couple you will have to come to an agreement and understanding on these matters. But,the dishonesty would be a deal breaker for me. The dishonesty means she's not a team player.... at least not on your team. I once was told something I will never forget.."Son, you can't get apple juice from an orange." This applies to women also.....


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

enraged350 said:


> I will be a father to my child... ..


Good to hear. 
As for the woman.....somethings are better left unsaid. We do have females in the room.


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

ThaMule said:


> I feel ya brother. I am in the same boat as contractor....happened to me twice over seas actually...Once in 2003 and again in 2007. Luckily I wasnt married the first time. Second one cost me 100k.


Yeah if it wasnt for THAMULE, i dont know how i would have got though my ordeal, He is like the bother i never had, and even thou i havent seen him in a long time i know i could still call on him no matter what. 

What im trying to say is girls come and go, your friends will be there for you all the time, you may not realize it now, but wait till you sitting there with your head down not knowing what to do and see hows there for you.

As for your brute man do what makes you happy... and (if) the kid is yours and your 100% sure of it be there for her/him. 

My ol man always said you feed them long enuff they will look like you...


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Stogi said:


> I once was told something I will never forget.."Son, you can't get apple juice from an orange." This applies to women also.....


Ya know... that's prolly some of The best advice I've heard in a while


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

The lady just let's me do what I want because she knows their will be hell to pay I just make sure the family has what it needs first


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

wcs61 said:


> Good to hear.
> As for the woman.....somethings are better left unsaid. We do have females in the room.



If you're referring to me, don't worry. As long as you weren't about to say "they're all like that" you can say anything (within the confines of the forum rules, of course). I know I'm nothing like that, so you won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

enraged350 said:


> What's irritating, is when you posted this we were STILL up fighting about everything. Appearantly there's something wrong with working nine hours a day six days a week and being tired all the time.. who knew?!
> 
> However I was informed everything is my fault and me not getting along with her sister hurts us so there's really nothing left...


been there done that... hook up with the sister, worked for me and was actually much better !


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

It goes back to an old saying I learned years ago, and it's really true. Ask yourself who the most important person in the world is? Brother it has to be you! This may sound selfish but it isn't if you think about it deeply. Plain and simple if you can't take care of yourself, how will you ever be able to take care of your loved ones? Your signifigent other is just a little worried about bringing up your son by herself, shes just trying to make sure your always there for her and him. Not un-common at all. Sit her down and talk to her and let her know that using your atv is very important to you and your mental well being. Which should be important to her as well! Good luck and congrats on the little one, they are possibly the best creation you create in your life time.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

browland said:


> been there done that... hook up with the sister, worked for me and was actually much better !


Way to make everyone look at me funny for busting out laughing, lol. And that is dome advice id take if they weren't both crazy lol


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

step 1. make sure baby is your's
step 2. have all bills forwarded to the other dudes house so he can pay them
step 3. if kid is your's stay around, it could get better/ if not RUNN!!! and run far and fast
step4. if step 3 is the second option, go to where ever you prefer to pick up women, bring one home, make sure shes not crazy... try again


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Unless it is immeadiate family, A man doesn't give money to a woman without having alternate motives. If she lies about it, she knows what those motives are.

The one thing I have learned is that without honesty, you won't have a good relationship. ...that goes both ways.

Tell her exactly how you feel, and exactly what you want from the relationship.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Big D said:


> If you're referring to me, don't worry. As long as you weren't about to say "they're all like that" you can say anything (within the confines of the forum rules, of course). I know I'm nothing like that, so you won't hurt my feelings.


No worries D. 
But to get a better understanding on women guys start with the Encyclopedia Britanica condensed version.
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/flounderhead59/Humor/Bookonwomen.jpg


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Kick her to the curb and carry on. Life's too short brother. Millions of fish, MILLIONS..............


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

wcs61 said:


> No worries D.
> But to get a better understanding on women guys start with the Encyclopedia Britanica condensed version.
> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/flounderhead59/Humor/Bookonwomen.jpg


:lmao::lmao:
Oh come on, we're not that bad....are we? :thinking:


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, now she finally broke down and wants to forgive forget blahdy blah. Idk what's up now lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

And I'm reminded of why I choose to be/stay single. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

LM83 said:


> And I'm reminded of why I choose to be/stay single.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oiy! After camping in the woods for the last few days, the concept of taking off and living here sounds better each passing day!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

just make sure that the lil boy is yours and i would try to work it out and would confront the guy about the money, but if not yours throw that chick the duces and roll out... just sayin... u might not know all of us personally and may never meet us but we will always be here with our what to do's and not to do's and how to's..:grouphug: just make sure your sure ..


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

o ya forgot this have you looked at swamp lights , they do pretty good in all areas.. i really like my 29.5's


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

muddaholic 09 said:


> just make sure that the lil boy is yours and i would try to work it out and would confront the guy about the money, but if not yours throw that chick the duces and roll out... just sayin... u might not know all of us personally and may never meet us but we will always be here with our what to do's and not to do's and how to's..:grouphug: just make sure your sure ..


Well I can honestly say I hope I can meet and ride with some of y'all some day! I know sometime soon I wanna get down around that area for some wheeling. And yeah, if anything turns up funny im out like a fat kid in baseball! 

As far as swamplites, yeah I've looked at them heavily. Seems like an excellent tire for the price. I just don't know how well they'd last/work on pavement and snow


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i will say that they are a soft tred tire, but they do pretty good in texas snow when we get it.. i dont ride alot of pavement, but im on my second set of them..my first set was some 28's on a honda 500 and now 29.5 on my bf 750.. my fatherinlaw also had a set of 27's on his rhino that were as big as my 28's and one of my friends has a set of 29.5's on his rhino.. we all love them. i just wish they would make a 31 or a 32.. and as for ridding down here, the best ride is mud nats for sure.. just get ahold of anyone from around here and im sure you could camp with any of us, the more the marrier.... just sayin..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I have another post in here but make sure the kid is yours..............things seem alittle fishy after reading somemore.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

muddaholic 09 said:


> i will say that they are a soft tred tire, but they do pretty good in texas snow when we get it.. i dont ride alot of pavement, but im on my second set of them..my first set was some 28's on a honda 500 and now 29.5 on my bf 750.. my fatherinlaw also had a set of 27's on his rhino that were as big as my 28's and one of my friends has a set of 29.5's on his rhino.. we all love them. i just wish they would make a 31 or a 32.. and as for ridding down here, the best ride is mud nats for sure.. just get ahold of anyone from around here and im sure you could camp with any of us, the more the marrier.... just sayin..


About how many miles did u get out of a set? And next year I definitely think ima come down for nats depending where I am in life at That point of course!


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

brutemike said:


> I have another post in here but make sure the kid is yours..............things seem alittle fishy after reading somemore.


What's fishy is she suddenly has a "funny feeling" the kid could come early... and he used to be high and is now real low (if y'all know what That means). Kids supposed to be here november 23


----------

